# Need a new jacket



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm in need of a new jacket but I am on a budget. I'd really like to spend $150 or less so any recommendations or suggestions on what to look for in that price range are welcome. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

if you want a really high waterproof jacket: Sessions Surveillance Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com

i have this one and am very happy with it.

p.s. a multipurpose jacket that caught my eye: Sessions Vortex 4 in 1 Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

johan said:


> if you want a really high waterproof jacket: Sessions Surveillance Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com
> 
> i have this one and am very happy with it.
> 
> p.s. a multipurpose jacket that caught my eye: Sessions Vortex 4 in 1 Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com


I've had several sessions jackets and they're pretty nice that one looks badass... it'll be interesting to see how it holds up as compared to a single jacket of theirs which is what all mine have been


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

check out the foursquare jacket on whiskeymilitia.com right now...will be gone soon.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

johan said:


> check out the foursquare jacket on whiskeymilitia.com right now...will be gone soon.


That jacket was super hot...if I hadn't already bought like 5 so far I would have copped that too! That Sessions Vortex jacket is super steezy also and they make very good quality gear


----------

